# arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch



## mars321 (27. März 2011)

*arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

Habt ihr eine Idee wie man nen zusätzlichen Lüfter an den Kühler befestigen kann?


----------



## benefull (27. März 2011)

*AW: arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

Lass da die Finger von.
Wenn du den Lüfter ausbauen willst um nen neuen einzubauen, müsstest du die Elektronik auseinandernehmen und wenn du da was falsch machst, kanns knallen.
Wenn das Netzteil dir zu laut ist, kauf dir ein neues.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

*AW: arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

Ähm? FAIL?!
Es handelt sich nicht um ein Netzteil, sondern um einen CPU Kühler?

Weitere Lüfter an das Teil zu schnallen lohnt sich nicht. Es bringt generell sowieso meist wenig und bei dem 24€ Kühler....


----------



## mars321 (27. März 2011)

Ich weiß das der Kühler nicht optimal ist aber ich möchte es trotzdem ausprobieren.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

*AW: arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

Dann probiers mit Kabelbinder oder Heißkleber oder was auch immer du findest.


----------



## benefull (27. März 2011)

*AW: arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

Das war wirklich ein fail


----------



## Poempel (27. März 2011)

*AW: arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

kannst ja versuchen dir aus draht solche haltedinger zu biegen wie bei anderen herstellern... hab mir überlegt das ich es bei meinem irgendwann mal so versuchen werde


----------



## mars321 (27. März 2011)

Danke für die Tipps werden morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

*AW: arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

kannst du vllt bilder posten wie du die lüfter jetzt befestigt hast?


----------



## mars321 (29. März 2011)

Also mit Draht hab ich noch nicht probiert. Habe mit Kabelbinder versucht was aber mit dem original lütwr in der Mitte nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2011)

*AW: arctic cooling freezer xtreme lüfter tausch*

1 m Blumendraht, und an den äussersten Enden der Kühlrippen durchfädeln und vertüddeln


----------

